# Grazing legume forage



## Rafter8 (Mar 24, 2016)

Lack of precipitation last year has seriously affected hay and pasture yields across western Canada. This means herd reductions, turning livestock out on pasture, and early weaning. Everyone is looking at high feed prices and considering feed options. Alfalfa may be the best pasture being that it is drought resistant. So why aren't more cattle producers grazing alfalfa? Grazing alfalfa can increase stocking density by 30% and rates of gain by 20%. Worried about frothy bloat? Alfasure provides an effective and economical option for controlling bloat on pasture. Drinking water systems must provide a daily dose of Alfasure medicated water. For animals under 454kg in moderate bloat producing conditions, administer 6 mLs of Alfasure (5.7g poloxalene) in drinking water daily. 10 mLs (9.5 g poloxalene) is required for animals over 454kg. Cows gotta' drink!


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Alfalfa contains erbs that cattle don't need. In my opinion alfalfa is not good for performance horses


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

I know people that grazed cattle in the day and put them out at good night in a small alfalfa paddock because they would already be full from grazin all day


----------

